# CORGI TECH- BLACK FRIDAY!★ 1GB Windows VPS for $7/m for life★ 10! Locations Worldwide



## Kakashi (Nov 28, 2014)

*Reviews Here:*

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1353217

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1352762

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1206379

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1163987

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1154520

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1139007

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1100962

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1109608

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1119773

I am happy to announce that for this Black Friday/Cyber Monday we will be reducing the Windows OS cost to $0. This means you can get a Windows VPS for as little as $7 /month !

All of our VPS Hosts are utilising VMware as it's Hypervisor. VMware is the most mature, reliable and cutting edge Hypervisor available. Our team has been working with VMware for several years now and with VCP certified engineers on board you can rest assured you're in safe hands.

We will not oversell any of our resources and have the ability to move Virtual Servers around our hosts with no downtime.:

*Here are the packages:*

*Basic VPS*

*30GB* of RAID 10 Storage

*750MB 1GB * Dedicated RAM

*2 CPU* Cores

*1500GB - 1000GB * Bandwidth (Depnding on Location)

*100Mbit 1 Gbit* Connectivity (Unmetered Available)

Price: *$7 (Windows or Linux) With PROMO Code: CORGI50*

*Standard VPS*

*75GB* of RAID 10 Storage

*1500MB 2GB * Dedicated RAM

*3 CPU* Cores

*3000GB - 2000GB* Bandwidth (Depending on Location)

*100Mbit 1 Gbit* Connectivity (Unmetered Available)

Price: *$15 (Windows or Linux) With PROMO Code: CORGI50*

*Ultimate VPS*

*180GB* of RAID 10 Storage

*3GB 4GB * Dedicated RAM

*4 CPU* Cores

*7000GB - 5000GB* Bandwidth (Depending on Location)

*100Mbit 1 Gbit* Connectivity (Unmetered Available)

Price: *$28 (Windows or Linux) With PROMO Code: CORGI50*

Operating Systems Available: Windows 2003, 2008R2, 2012, Most Linux flavours, BSD.

*You can order from our Website: http://www.corgitech.com*

List of Datacenters:

*L.A. *- Quadranet

*Phoenix* - PhoenixNAP (IOFlood)

*Dallas* - Incero

*Denver* - HandyNetworks

*Chicago* - 350E Cemark

*Atlanta* - Atl Colo

*Tampa (Moved from Miami)* - Hivelocity

*NY/NJ *- AtlanticMetro/Constant

*Netherlands *- Serverius

*London (Maidenhead)* - Rapidswitch

All of our VPS Packages include:

1) Free Weekly Backups

2) Console Access to your VPS with Power Functions

3) VSphere available upon Request

Conditions for this promotion:

This promotion does not apply to domain names/management options/Control Panels. Offer only available for existing clients if current service(s) is/are not being cancelled.

*Stock is Limited and if you find the Promo Code no longer works it means we've sold out at that particular location. Feel free to contact us to enquire about availability. *


----------



## comXyz (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice Windows offer.


----------



## Hxxx (Nov 29, 2014)

so this is not a windows server trial like other known around providers?


----------



## Kakashi (Nov 29, 2014)

That's correct. This offer is valid for only another 24-48 hours.


----------

